
Show HN: Meeve, a hyperlocal platform for offline interaction through events - ishaanbahal
https://www.meeve.co/
======
ishaanbahal
Meeve is a hyperlocal platform to help people discover people nearby through
events that have similar interests. You can discover local events based on
your interests and can also create gender only events that are not shown to
people of other genders.

